# Alentejo pode estar a caminho da pior seca de sempre



## Mago (19 Nov 2009 às 14:57)

> A pior seca de que há memória no Alentejo ocorreu em 2005, mas se a natureza não ajudar, esse cenário pode repetir-se em 2010. O Outono e o Inverno são fundamentais para repor os níveis de água na região, mas em Outubro e Novembro praticamente não choveu no Alentejo.
> 
> A gravidade da situação pode ser ilustrada através do nível médio de precipitação da região. Entre 1971-2000, a média anual foi de 571 milímetros. Até ao fim de Outubro deste ano, o acumulado ronda os 160 mm, o que corresponde a apenas 28 por cento da média entre 1971 e 2000.
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://www.publico.clix.pt/Local/alentejo-pode-estar-a-caminho-da-pior-seca-de-sempre_1410474


----------



## Aurélio (19 Nov 2009 às 18:11)

Afinal o Algarvio e eu tinhamos razão quando dissemos dezenas e dezenas de vezes a mesma coisa, e que tanta gente se recusou a aceitar !!
Que estavamos numa seca grave !!
Não tivesse sido a primavera de 2008 salvo erro e respectivo mês de Setembro do mesmo ano queria ver como estariamos agora !!!
Infelizmente conforme tenho reparado nos ultimos 30 anos o sul do país está vivendo mais de extremos: com mais secas e mais prolongados, mais cenários extremos ... recordo que apenas depois de 1980 encontrei registos de mais de 80 mm em 24 horas, aparentes anos mais chuvosos que o habitual em especial em termos de precipitação mensal !!

Se isto não é alterações climáticas .. não sei o que é !!!
Porventura até pode ser apenas um ciclo climático dado que não sei como foram as chuvas nos séculos passados !!

Mas aguardemos para ver como vai ser este Inverno.... 
Como havia dito o Guadiana e sua barragem do Alqueva apenas estava cheia simplesmente porque não tinha escoamento!!
O mesmo se passa em Odeleite, não vejo lá nada que seja para rega !!

Mas aguardemos, eu não estava á espera que agora a partir de Dezembro inclusive fossem secos, até pelo contrário mas vamos ver o que acontece !!


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Nov 2009 às 19:18)

A meu ver o Alqueva tem sido um erro tremendo. Ter um pântano numa zona quente é bom apenas para os animais e para os mosquitos.
A seca está aí...a água tão necessária à agricultura é que não.
Se desviassem as atenções para este problema grave era bem melhor, mas as nossas autoridades políticas estão mais interessadas em construir auto-estradas. E parece-me que iremos ser a 1ª nação europeia a ter uma auto-estrada em pleno deserto, entre Beja e Sines...isto é que é prioridade!
Mais de 600 milhões de euros faziam mais jeito para o desenvolvimento de uma agricultura sustentada e adaptada à escassez de água, ao desenvolvimento de mais riqueza no Alentejo...

Não sei se será mais um ciclo climático mas desconfio que destes iremos ter cada vez mais nas próximas décadas...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Nov 2009 às 20:39)

Bem, essa notícia só deve dizer respeito a uma pequena área bem restrita do Alentejo, pois aqui, por Estremoz, este Outono tem sido muito generoso em precipitação. *Outubro foi um mês muito húmido* (64,9 mm) e Novembro segue a mesma linha.
Acho útil que utilizem dados concretos para fundamentarem os comentários, a fim de evitar disparates que surgem na imprensa, e sobretudo não façam generalizações. À falta de dados sugiro que passem pelo arquivo do Fórum e vão ver que até se registaram fenómenos de elevada precipitação que já não se registavam há mais de 10 anos no Alentejo.


----------



## Veterano (19 Nov 2009 às 20:51)

Gerofil disse:


> Bem, essa notícia só deve dizer respeito a uma pequena área bem restrita do Alentejo, pois aqui, por Estremoz, este Outono tem sido muito generoso em precipitação. *Outubro foi um mês muito húmido* (64,9 mm) e Novembro segue a mesma linha.



  Infelizmente os jornalistas alarmistas agarram-se a tudo para arranjar temas que sejam notícia e que alarmem a opinião pública...

  Obrigado Gerofil por repores a verdade.


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2009 às 21:08)

Quanto ao Alqueva, discordo, a água é um bem cada vez mais escasso e só vejo vantagens na sua construção.  E nos anos mais recentes tem ocorrido uma inversão da tendência no Alentejo, a agricultura tem-se modernizado (vinhos, azeites, etc), foi tardiamente mas tem mudado, e a tendência actual foi muito devido à vinda de estrangeiros para cá (espanhóis, holandeses, etc). Muita coisa tem mudado, e o Alqueva é uma boa ajuda para a inversão dessa tendência, embora falte ainda muita coisa para construir que beneficiem a agricultura. Mas tem vindo a ser lançados diversos concursos para isso.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Nov 2009 às 21:18)

Acho que basta ver o registo do INAG e basta ver o registo do IM para sabermos o que é a verdade !!
Não é porque cai num dia 50 mm em 10 km do Alentejo que podemos dizer que no Alentejo a precipitação está a ser normal. Eu sei que ninguém disse isso mas faz transparecer para quem lê.
É o mesmo que dizer que em São Brás de Alportel caiu 57 mm e dizer que a precipitação em Outubro esteve perto do normal no Algarve.
Uma precipitação numa região é feita pela média das suas estações e não por uma mera estação !!!
Aqui estão os dados:

Outubro:
No sul tivemos menos de 50% na costa vicentina e litoral algarvio, excepto uma pequena faixa perto de Portimão !!
Na Serra Algarvia e alentejo central tivemos entre 50 a 75% do normal e no interior alentejano menos de 50%.

Novembro:
No sul á presente data todas as localidades estão abaixo dos 50% de precipitação !!!
No Baixo Alentejo e Algarve estamos a ZEROS ou PROXIMO DO ZERO !!!

Factos são factos ... e contra factos não há argumentos !!
As barragens vazias são um facto verdadeiro e preocupante, nomeadamente no sul onde as secas são mais frequentes.
Aquelas que estão cheias no Alentejo e Algarve são simplesmente porque neste momento não têm escoamento como já foi referido acima noutros Posts !! (Alqueva e Odeleite)

É verdade que neste momento ainda estamos a meio de Novembro ou seja principio do Outono/Inverno, mas tb é verdade que a situação actual *começa * a tornar-se grave do mesmo modo que tb é verdade que no Algarve e Alentejo em especial Interior Alentejano e Baixo Alentejo registam problemas já ao nível dos lençõis de águas subterrâneas !!
Isso é inegável ....

Mas tb é verdade que dizer que o Alentejo caminha para pior seca de sempre(?) é bastante exagerado .... AGORA !!
Se daqui a 3 meses a precipitação ir ao mesmo nível do que está agora então voltaremos a conversar !!
De qualquer forma pior do que nos anos 30, a década das procissões para fazer chover .... hum não me parece !!

Acho que repús a verdade !!

Gerofil é verdade que Outubro teve precipitação relativamente próximo do normal em Estremoz... não tendo ficado muito longe mas houve uma enorme discrepância entre os valores do vale do Tejo e depois o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve !!
A região que dizes ser pequena é aquela que fica na margem Oeste do Guadiana (aquela que supostamente o Alqueva devia regar e não rega ... e sabe-se lá quando regará !!
É a região do costume que está muito carente da chuva e que não é assim tão pequena basicamente quase todo o interior alentejano !!


----------



## Mago (19 Nov 2009 às 23:11)

O alqueva penso que a ideia não foi má, talvez a obra é que tenha sido mal projectada. O País precisa de "depósitos de água" para abastecimento da população. Vejam o caso da Covilhã, se o Inverno continuar pouco generoso vai ter de haver racionamento de água. Com as alterações climáticas já notórias na Península Ibérica resultando quantidades de precipitação em menos quantidades ou mal distribuída pelo ano, arriscamos-nos a qualquer dia ver cidades com dificuldades nos abastecimentos de água para consumo humano.

Aqui na Minha Zona numa média de 500mm/600mm por ano apenas vamos na modesta quantia de 452mm, estamos a mês e meio do final do ano.


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2009 às 23:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Afinal o Algarvio e eu tinhamos razão quando dissemos dezenas e dezenas de vezes a mesma coisa, e que tanta gente se recusou a aceitar !!



É inquestionável a seca de que todos já falaram.
Está patente em todo o lado. Até nos relatórios mensais climatológicos do Instituto de Meteorologia.
Já se viu também que não se restringe ao Algarve. Apesar de este mês a região do nordeste, também ela castigada severamente pela seca, estar a ser "alegremente regada".
Toda a gente aceitou e aceita isso. Toda a gente está solidária com quem precisa da chuva. 
Mas apesar disso, acho que não é preciso dizer _"dezenas e dezenas de vezes a mesma coisa"_. Isso sim, cansa. E na prática não muda nada.


Quanto à seca no Baixo Alentejo, ao final da primeira quinzena do mês de Novembro, e dado que a sul de Évora praticamente não choveu, é de esperar que se tenha agravado. O Baixo Alentejo, e o Algarve, *podem* estar a caminho de uma grande seca. Mas tal como aconteceu no nordeste do país, a situação ainda *pode* mudar. E o maior desejo de todos é que mude! 


Sobre a barragem do Alqueva, eu também vejo nela uma grande mais valia, ou pelo menos futura mais valia para o Alentejo.
Mas estamos em Portugal, onde as coisas normalmente se fazem ao contrário. Primeiro a grande obra para toda a gente ver e contemplar. Depois a sua integração na sociedade. Neste caso, a distribuição e rentabilização da água armazenada.


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2009 às 00:25)

Acho muito exagerado falar da pior seca de sempre, mas se não chover em quantidades razoaveis o Alentejo Interior pode sofrer bastante com a falta de água

A barragem do Alqueva penso que é muito importante e benéfica para a região, mas infelizmente o sistema de rega ainda não está totalmente em funcionamento, quando estiver a agricultura daquela zona do Alentejo vai ter condições para prosperar, até lá temos que esperar que a chuva caia...


----------



## Jopiro (20 Nov 2009 às 01:29)

Todos têem razão, mas que o clima está confuso está.
Hoje vi pardais novinhos caidos mortos nos passeios do meu bairro (Campo de Ourique - Lisboa)... por acaso estamos na Primavera?
As árvores estão a adiar a queda normal da folha nesta época.
Em Vendas Novas, a 50Km daqui, nas ultimas duas frentes não caiu lá mais que um ligeiro cassimbo e por isso o meu velho pai anda a regar as laranjeiras em Novembro, coisa que não se recorda em 87 anos de vida.

Esta situação mereceu-lhe um desabafo no jornal local que me atrevo aqui a transcrever.

Os velhos tempos de outrora

O tempo anda baralhado
O tempo anda fora de mão
Entra por caminho errado
Não encontra a estação

Chega o Outono continua o Verão
E a preciosa chuva não vem
Para abastecer as barragens
E as linhas de água também

Já preocupa alguém
Que pensa na situação
Porque os tempos que agora vêm
São diferentes dos que já lá vão

E nos vão chamando a atenção
Para o que se está a passar agora
Que nos deixam recordação
Dos velhos tempos de outrora

Francisco Rodrigues, Gazeta de Vendas Novas 17/11/2009

Sem mais comentários
Fiquem bem.


----------



## frederico (20 Nov 2009 às 01:44)

rijo disse:


> Concordo. O concelho de Serpa (o que conheço) é um dos exemplos em que houve uma modernização total e aproveitamento das terras que não estavam ocupadas. Se não fossem os espanhóis bem se podia esperar pelos portugueses.
> 
> Basta circular por lá para se ver o aproveitamento dos espanhois. Hoje existem milhares de oliveiras e todas organizadas (o que antes não acontecia) e nota-se que já há uma indústria estabelecida.
> 
> ...



Sabes, os portugueses optaram por vender os terrenos aos espanhóis, comprar uns carros topo de gama, oferecer um apartamento aos filhos e comprar uma casa de férias no Algarve ou no Nordeste do Brasil. Viva o ócio!


----------



## kikofra (20 Nov 2009 às 01:56)

Pode ser que no inverno chova o que devia chover no outono e no inverno.


OFF Topic:

Quando é que as nespereiras começam a dar flor? Vi uma nespereira com flor, nao sei se é habitual nesta altura do ano se é do clima que tem estado este ano


----------



## Gerofil (20 Nov 2009 às 14:24)

kikofra disse:


> Pode ser que no inverno chova o que devia chover no outono e no inverno.



Sim, as previsões apontam já para uma segunda quinzena de Novembro com muita precipitação para o continente e alguma dela vai chegar também ao Alentejo e Algarve. Acho muito exagerado falar em grave seca para já, quando ainda estamos em Novembro.


----------



## irpsit (20 Nov 2009 às 16:03)

Não sei se a seca de 2005 foi a mais grave de sempre, embora tenha sido grave.
Mas desejo que chova e bem no Alentejo.

Já estou a ver que quando cair vai ser a valer!



Gerofil disse:


> Sim, as previsões apontam já para uma segunda quinzena de Novembro com muita precipitação para o continente e alguma dela vai chegar também ao Alentejo e Algarve. Acho muito exagerado falar em grave seca para já, quando ainda estamos em Novembro.


----------



## actioman (20 Nov 2009 às 22:18)

Jopiro disse:


> Todos têem razão, mas que o clima está confuso está.
> Hoje vi pardais novinhos caidos mortos nos passeios do meu bairro (Campo de Ourique - Lisboa)... por acaso estamos na Primavera?
> As árvores estão a adiar a queda normal da folha nesta época.
> Em Vendas Novas, a 50Km daqui, nas ultimas duas frentes não caiu lá mais que um ligeiro cassimbo e por isso o meu velho pai anda a regar as laranjeiras em Novembro, coisa que não se recorda em 87 anos de vida.
> ...



Excelentes quadras! Retratam e bem o que anda a passar com o clima. E eu que o diga, pois enquanto diluviou pelo país quase todo, aqui se caíram 3 gotas.

Parabéns pelo pai poeta! A sabedoria antiga é sem dúvida algo que me enche de admiração profunda.


----------



## Jopiro (21 Nov 2009 às 00:12)

kikofra disse:


> Pode ser que no inverno chova o que devia chover no outono e no inverno.
> 
> 
> OFF Topic:
> ...



Relativamente á floração das nespereiras é de facto normal nesta época, mas o que já não é normal é a floração das laranjeiras, como está a acontecer no Alentejo Norte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2009 às 00:24)

Na minha opinião a zona Faro-VRSA está bem pior do que o Alentejo, em Setembro choveu um pouco por todo o Alentejo, se é a pior seca de sempre, não sei, mas os dados aqui onde eu moro confirmam isso, 11 mm até agora é bem pior do que os valores no ano 2004/2005 da pior seca. É seguir mas a precipitação é sempre um adiar constante aqui no Algarve, o que é certo é que estamos a 20 de Novembro e ainda não choveu este mês. Pode mudar nos próximos meses, senão mudar certamente que será a pior seca de sempre.


----------



## frederico (21 Nov 2009 às 00:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Na minha opinião a zona Faro-VRSA está bem pior do que o Alentejo, em Setembro choveu um pouco por todo o Alentejo, se é a pior seca de sempre, não sei, mas os dados aqui onde eu moro confirmam isso, 11 mm até agora é bem pior do que os valores no ano 2004/2005 da pior seca. É seguir mas a precipitação é sempre um adiar constante aqui no Algarve, o que é certo é que estamos a 20 de Novembro e ainda não choveu este mês. Pode mudar nos próximos meses, senão mudar certamente que será a pior seca de sempre.



Pior só mesmo Outubro e Novembro de 1998, ou não?


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2009 às 12:25)

frederico disse:


> Pior só mesmo Outubro e Novembro de 1998, ou não?



O pior foi o Outubro e Novembro de 1981.

Dados: 
Outubro e Novembro de 1998: 15.4 mm. Neste ano os meses seguintes continuou a seca.
Outubro e Novembro de 1981: 7.0 mm. Neste ano Dezembro e Janeiro foram chuvosos.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Nov 2009 às 14:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O pior foi o Outubro e Novembro de 1981.
> 
> Dados:
> Outubro e Novembro de 1998: 15.4 mm. Neste ano os meses seguintes continuou a seca.
> Outubro e Novembro de 1981: 7.0 mm. Neste ano Dezembro e Janeiro foram chuvosos.



De facto a avaliar por esses dados ainda não atingimos uma situação nunca vista mas seria interessante verificar a precipitação no trimestre Setembro/Outubro/Novembro para esses anos e se a precipitação no ano hirológico anterior foi inferior a 50% como se verificou em algumas zonas do alentejo e algarve no A.H 2008/2009


----------



## actioman (18 Mar 2010 às 14:42)

Mago disse:


> Fonte: http://www.publico.clix.pt/Local/alentejo-pode-estar-a-caminho-da-pior-seca-de-sempre_1410474



Não é com o intuito de gerar polémica, mas de facto este jornal mais devia ter ficado calado. Foi logo escolher um dos Invernos mais chuvoso dos últimos anos para publicar uma coisa destas . Faz-me lembrar a jornalista que em directo (acho que para a TSF) afirmava que em Lisboa não nevaria e foi interrompida precisamente pelos relatos da queda de neve na capital!


----------

